# Anular sonido de alarma circuito Fagor/nevera



## JuneMiller (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola,
Tengo una nevera que tiene estropeado el termóstato y continuamente salta la alarma de "temperatura alta". Lo que me gustaría es poder anular la alarma y que no pite. Me da igual que encienda el led de alarma o no, lo que quiero es anular el sonido de pitido de alarma. El circuito es el siguiente de la foto.

El modelo de la nevera es una Edesa Efficient Class a.

Por favor, me podéis ayudar y explicar cómo anular ese horrible pitido??

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

Simplemente desconectando-desoldando el buzzer que produce el pitido, que es ese redondo y negro de la izquierda.

Saludos !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2014)

Lo mas correcto serias : ao invez de desligar lo "molesto" buzzer , canbiar lo termostato roto por otro nuevo, jajajajajajaja.
!fuerte abrazo !

Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------

